# Some kind of gum?



## m34 (Mar 24, 2013)

So I was gifted a few logs from a coworker, and I could use a hand trying to identify the wood now that the logs are processed. 

The wood is exceptionally lightweight. Despite the wood drying a bit since I've had it, there has been no checking on any of the cut boards. 

There is a ton of mineral staining, mostly deep reds like FBE. There are also a lot of little black pin-dot bug holes. 

[attachment=21271]
[attachment=21273]
[attachment=21272]
[attachment=21274]
[attachment=21275]

Any thoughts? 

Thanks so much!

Damion


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd it's light weight and red, I'd guess it is box elder.


----------

